# training delivery



## Minga

quisiera saber si están de acuerdo con que training delivery sea traducido como aplicación del entrenamiento o tienen alguna otra sugerencia?
Gracias!
Minga


----------



## RIU

Hola Minga, 

No me parece mal pero si nos das el contexto... 

RIU


----------



## Minga

amigo Riu !!!  es que no hay más contexto
Es UN punto en un índice del libro que estoy traduciendo para el evaluador en este curso de manejo de grúas...
Dice sólo eso y el número de página


----------



## jalibusa

Tal vez se refiera a "entregar" el entrenamiento, es decir a la manera como se le transmite la enseñanza a quien la recibe.


----------



## SeñorMister

Minga,

Check the page where training delivery is listed and give us a little more info to help. "Training delivery" does not seem to be a gramatically correct phrase in English.


----------



## Peter P

Minga

Revisa bajo ese tópico si se está refiriendo a la forma en que se organiza el curso por materia (aspectos) y tiempo.  Quizás esté referido a la *"distribución"* del curso (capacitación o entrenamiento).

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Minga

oki, me fijo y les transcribo


----------



## Minga

TRAINING DELIVERY
Training delivery for the award of a Certificate II or Certificate II will consist of theory sessions followed by the demonstration of relevant practical aspects.


----------



## Peter P

Minga

Para mi está correcto que utilices la palabra *aplicación, *al igual que hayo correcta la que te sugerí. Te brindo además algunos sinónimos de delivery y verás mejor la palabra que más se acoge al texto:

*delivery - syn. *execution, implementation, performance, presentation.

Mis salu2 como siempre y que esto te sirva,

Peter P.


----------



## Minga

APLICACION DEL ENTRENAMIENTO te parece bien?


----------



## Peter P

Si me parece bien, es una variante aceptable y entendible.


----------



## Minga

oki
MUCHAS GRACIAS A TI, A JALIBUSA, A RIU Y A SEÑORMISTER!!!!!


----------



## SeñorMister

TRAINING DELIVERY
Training delivery for the award of a Certificate II or Certificate II will consist of theory sessions followed by the demonstration of relevant practical aspects.

En este caso "Training Delivery" significa como se va a implementar o executar el entrenamiento para poder obtener la Certificación I o Certificación II. Este entrenamiento consiste en clases de teoría seguidas (o acompañadas) de demonstraciones de aspecto practico relevantes.

Yo lo traduciría como "Currículo de Entrenamiento".

I hope this helps.


----------



## Peter P

Y viéndolo desde el razonamiento de SeñorMister, acá le diríamos Programa en vez de currículo.  La variante de SeñorMister también tiene lógica y se ajusta.

Peter P.


----------



## jalibusa

Acordate que en ROU "curriculum" se usa mas bien para "curriculum vitae" que es una historia de tus logros y otras hazañas, creo que para uso local queda mejor: "El programa del curso de entrenamiento consistirá en clases teóricas seguidas de demostraciones prácticas de temas específicos (o relevantes)".


----------



## Minga

si tal cual...
programa de entrenamiento me gusta....


----------

